# k i need help, i think the lfs is wrong.



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

see the white half circle things, i cant stand my tank is gettting millions of these. dude at pet store claimed they are baby feather dusters. I think he is crazy what do you guys think these are. And another thing, i have two sets of button polyps that have not opened in months, dead alive? I am at my end with both of these problems.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

im sorry, but what are you wondering?


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

lol, sorry i uploaded the pic and made sure that worked first and then edited to type my stuff. And you caught me in the middle of the process.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

They are they are not wrong. I have trillions of them behind my rock work. They wont get any bigger then they are now.


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

wow, is it a cycle or are they there for life and what are they exactly.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Mine have been around from the first month I started my tank. They are very small feather dusters.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Yep every established tank has them. Mine is covered in them. You can scrape them free with a razor or metal algae scraper if you really want to. Your paly's or zoas are not happy for some reason or another. They are still alive. until all the flesh has disappeared there is still some life left in them.


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks for the help guys.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

is the tank you are talking about in your siggy?


----------



## Andre (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah it is the one in my description.


----------

